# #1 - Triple Threat



## ForeverLearning (Mar 30, 2020)

One silver lining of being on lockdown in the UK and being lucky enough to have some space to work outside is that I've found the time to finish off some handles. 

Didn't include any of my home stabilized wood, I need to buy some as a comparison to know if it's actually correctly stabilized. 

Anyways here's the latest...







They're a big improvement from my first lot


----------



## Runner_up (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice job - fun project


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 30, 2020)

Those look great!


----------



## ChefShramrock (Mar 31, 2020)

Really nice looking.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 31, 2020)

I dig!


----------



## Tristan (Apr 2, 2020)

I need you to live down the street from me


----------



## ForeverLearning (Apr 2, 2020)

@Tristan if it'ssomewhere warmer than "sunny" England let me know and I'll consider s move


----------



## McMan (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice! What're the woods?


----------



## ForeverLearning (Apr 2, 2020)

McMan said:


> Nice! What're the woods?



From bottom to top:

African Blackwood and Thuya Burr 
Thuya Burr
African Blackwood and Corian
Glad you like them!


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 2, 2020)

ForeverLearning said:


> @Tristan if it'ssomewhere warmer than "sunny" England let me know and I'll consider s move



How about L..A.?


----------



## McMan (Apr 2, 2020)

ForeverLearning said:


> From bottom to top:
> 
> African Blackwood and Thuya Burr
> Thuya Burr
> ...


I thought maybe Thuya. Truly beautiful wood! FYI: Thuya is one of the few woods mentioned in the bible... that'll win ya a pint at trivia night 
Is the scent still there?


----------



## Tristan (Apr 2, 2020)

ForeverLearning said:


> @Tristan if it'ssomewhere warmer than "sunny" England let me know and I'll consider s move


Singapore is plenty warm. Excellent healthcare systems. Zero competition for artisan handle makers.


----------



## ForeverLearning (Apr 3, 2020)

McMan said:


> I thought maybe Thuya. Truly beautiful wood! FYI: Thuya is one of the few woods mentioned in the bible... that'll win ya a pint at trivia night
> Is the scent still there?



There's a small hint if you get up close and personal. When sanding it was very lemony/citrusy! It was lovely! Very oily though, not kind to the disc sander


----------



## birdsfan (Apr 3, 2020)

Beautiful work! Elegant yet not flashy.

You mentioned that you didn't include your stabilized wood. what process did you use to stabilize it? Vacuum, pressure?


----------



## ForeverLearning (Apr 3, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Beautiful work! Elegant yet not flashy.
> 
> You mentioned that you didn't include your stabilized wood. what process did you use to stabilize it? Vacuum, pressure?



Cactus juice under vacuum from anywhere between 16-24 hours then holding the vacuum for twice that, then curing at ~100 celsius


----------

